

IndexTank, a New Startup Offers Hosted Search as a Service - nachopg
http://gigaom.com/2011/02/15/indextank/

======
hajrice
I use IndexTank for my startup(pilarhq.com), and search is the single most
important thing for us. Seriously, IndexTank is terrific. Not only is their
product pretty fast and provides great search which you can integrate in your
app in a matter of minutes, but their support is AMAZING.

In fact, I've tweeted TWICE about how great their support is. They've
seriously walked me through each step with various code samples and have
resolved all my issues within a couple of hours....I have only great things to
say about them.

------
wrath
We've (Gazaro - <http://www.gazaro.com>) started to use IndexTank recently and
I have nothing but good things to say about Diego and his staff. Their service
is super easy to work with, it's fast and reliable. We've had a couple of
problems but they've been there helping us every step of the way.

Search is not easy (or at the very least time consuming to implement properly)
so if you're looking for a fast scalable solution I'd recommend having a look
at IndexTank.

------
stdbrouw
The reason why IndexTank is probably so palatable to people is that it's
somewhat of an arcane art to setup and scale Solr. There are other reasons to
outsource search (and the Wordpress plugin looks pretty sweet for non-
techies), but if dread towards configuring a search engine is the only thing
that's holding your company back from keeping search in-house, you'd do well
to take a look at ElasticSearch. Lucene-based like Solr, but set-and-forget
for most purposes.

Just sayin'.

------
jdp23
Intriguing -- and more evidence that a lot of startups and investors see the
search market as once again being in play :-)

------
jayzee
By the way the case study on the site about how redit fixed their search is
very well written and interesting. Good sample for a case study:
[http://indextank.com/_static/papers/IndexTank%20Reddit%20Cas...](http://indextank.com/_static/papers/IndexTank%20Reddit%20Case%20Study.pdf)

------
cvander
Congratulations Diego. You're doing such a great job with IndexTank. I hope
the funding will expand the free plan so we can test it further, right? ;)

------
dotcoma
new? They've been powering search on reddit for a while now...

~~~
diego
Yes, I guess it's all relative. We are new to most people who have never heard
of us :)

------
vicaya
Congrats! Diego.

